# German dual study & work professional training apprenticeship program



## subha5355

Hi all

I have completed Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology in 2012 from India. I have 1.2 years of work experience in I.T post that. I am learning German language at A2 level from India. I have applied to Germany dual study & work professional training apprenticeship program. The contract says that the apprenticeship period lasts from 2 to 3 years and after successful completion of apprenticeship in a German company & after successfully passing B 2.2 level certification, i'll be getting work permit for 2 years. 

Please share with me facts of this apprenticeship programs in Germany, about the pros & cons and other practical facts as well.

Thanks..


----------



## ines2013

subha5355 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have completed Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology in 2012 from India. I have 1.2 years of work experience in I.T post that. I am learning German language at A2 level from India. I have applied to Germany dual study & work professional training apprenticeship program. The contract says that the apprenticeship period lasts from 2 to 3 years and after successful completion of apprenticeship in a German company & after successfully passing B 2.2 level certification, i'll be getting work permit for 2 years.
> 
> Please share with me facts of this apprenticeship programs in Germany, about the pros & cons and other practical facts as well.
> 
> Thanks..



Hi Subha,

as we don't know the exact name of your apprenticeship we can't really help you there. However, since you already have a Bachelors degree you can at most expect to hear information you already known, maybe the study part will even bore you as it is designed for people who have 10 years of schooling and are starting their apprenticeship right after school. 
Sure, the apprenticeship will cover most of your costs and allow you to work in Germany once it's finished - but you could have the same if you studied for a Masters degree in Germany. 

You could also work as a student, the final income at your disposal would be approximately as much as you'd have with the apprenticeship. With a normal students job you can expect to earn 10 to 12 Euros/hour which makes 800 to 1000 Euros on a 'working students contract' at the beginning, maybe even more since you are a masters student. I know you have to prove the availability of those 8000 Euros/year to stay in Germany as a student, but for this I would even consider to take out a loan and pay it back after graduation. 
For working opportunity infos as a student pls read 
Arbeitserlaubnis für Studierende aus Drittstaaten — CAU International

Some universities still allow applications for this coming Winter Semester 2013 (I know of the university of Bamberg where you can still apply for an IT Master till 15th of September) - maybe check out german universities (wikipedia has a comprehensive list). 

The biggest advantage of the apprenticeship in my eyes would be that it's 'hazzle-free' - as most things seem to be pre-arranged (e.g. housing). 

My last thoughts on your latest internet questions - ask the people responsible for your apprenticeship if the appartment rooms you and other apprentices would be staying in if they have internet. Taking from personal experience most of the students/apprenticeship living spaces have internet by now - if they don't, offer that you can install one to share for a few euros

Best, Ines


----------



## subha5355

Dear Ines

Thanks Ines for such a detailed info.. The apprenticeship will provide me with around 600 Euros after deductions for accommodation, meals, health insurance, travel allowance. I'm not aware if the accommodation has pre installed internet connection. The apprenticeship that i'll be undertaking is called Duales Berufsausbildungssystem/ duale Ausbildung. Now can you share some more light in it?  I will be undergoing practical training 3-4 days a week in a German company and 2-3 days theory based traing at a vocational school and also undergo German B 2.2 level language course. 

Cheers!!


----------



## ALKB

subha5355 said:


> Dear Ines
> 
> Thanks Ines for such a detailed info.. The apprenticeship will provide me with around 600 Euros after deductions for accommodation, meals, health insurance, travel allowance. I'm not aware if the accommodation has pre installed internet connection. The apprenticeship that i'll be undertaking is called Duales Berufsausbildungssystem/ duale Ausbildung. Now can you share some more light in it?  I will be undergoing practical training 3-4 days a week in a German company and 2-3 days theory based traing at a vocational school and also undergo German B 2.2 level language course.
> 
> Cheers!!


So, it's a run-of-the-mill apprenticeship, not one of the combined university programmes.

I am a bit surprised that somebody with a Bachelor's degree would want to do an apprenticeship, as this is training below university level.

I am also surprised that you got that offer in the first place - I was under the impression that it is rather difficult for visa nationals to obtain a visa for an apprenticeship. Have you already received your visa? Have you spoken to the German Embassy?

May I ask how you came across the vacancy in the first place?


----------



## ines2013

subha5355 said:


> Dear Ines
> 
> Thanks Ines for such a quite detailed info.. The apprenticeship will provide me with around 600 Euros after deductions fro accommodation, meals, health insurance, travel allowance. I'm not aware if the accommodation has pre installed internet connection. The apprenticeship that i'll be undertaking is called Duales Berufsausbildungssystem/ duale Ausbildung. Now can you share some more light in it?  I will be working practically 3-4 days in a week in a German company and 2-3 days for theory at a vocational school and also undergo German B 2.2 level language course.
> 
> Cheers!!



Appart from the fact that education in general is a good thing , in your case and if the duale Ausbildung for you is in IT (think you said it is), my guess would be you'll be bored. All 'normal' apprenticeships in Germany are called 'Duale Ausbildung'. In this you are trained to be a worker in the IT field. Graduating with a 'Duale Ausbildung' means you'll have a less 'valued' graduation title than a Bachelors degree. In a way you are downgrading. 
To be honest, my feeling is that the company will be very happy to have an already well trained IT-Professional at their disposal for a very meager salary. Usually they are expected to train their apprentices on the job but since you already know IT very well (considering that you have even 1.5 years of work experience) they'll likely give you projects to work on by yourself. If they don't, you'll likely also be bored in the teaching company.

My personal feeling is that you'll stay below your abilities if you start a duale Ausbildung. A better try would be to go and get a Masters degree. Some are taught entirely in English and don't even require knowledge of the German language (check in the threads, there is already lots of information on them in this forum). You can also change between universities while following a Masters degree (e.g. if you really need to start this fall, apply for Bamberg and move to a different university after the first semester if you find one better suited). Keep in mind that bigger cities and areas in the former 'west germany' offer better job opportunities and salaries to students than smaller ones and what used to be 'east germany/GDR'.

The biggest minus on your paycheck will probably be housing - try to find a room in a 'Studentenwohnheim' - they usually cost 250-350 Euros per month and are such much cheeper than the normal housing market. And they have free Wifi 

If you find a university that suits you, ask their international office on housing options and financing - they may be able to direct you to banks for the 8000 Euros loan (I suggest to get the loan in Europe as the interest rates are currently rather low). Also ask them about the student job market as this is a big issue in your calculation.

All that said I think I can say that you'll earn very well after you've finished your Masters degree (which btw only takes 2 years), likely you'll start with a salary above the usual average after graduation from of an IT-Ausbildung.
In Munich fresh graduates with a Masters degree in IT can expect >41000 Euros per year before taxes. 
Einstiegsgehälter im IT-Bereich |

So - strongly personal opinion - a masters is worth the hazzles

Cheers
Ines


----------



## kencyborg

*Getting VISA to Germany Verpflichtungserklärung” (formal obligation letter)*

Hi alll,

This time also my visa got rejected with same reason which they have mentioned to me at first time. Embassy have rejected other applicants too for those who have applied as Job seeker Visa to Germany.

But when I checked with one my friend who works in legal department at germany, they informed me to get the document named "Verpflichtungserklärung” (formal obligation letter) by a sponsor who lives in Germany from the local immigration department. 

Can some one help me about this ? whether I can apply again as Job seeker visa with the Doc "Verpflichtungserklärung”. Do they reject me VISA again? 
Please help out with your valuable suggestions.

Waiting to hear soon inorder to proceed further

Thanks


----------



## ines2013

kencyborg said:


> Hi alll,
> 
> This time also my visa got rejected with same reason which they have mentioned to me at first time. Embassy have rejected other applicants too for those who have applied as Job seeker Visa to Germany.
> 
> But when I checked with one my friend who works in legal department at germany, they informed me to get the document named "Verpflichtungserklärung” (formal obligation letter) by a sponsor who lives in Germany from the local immigration department.
> 
> Can some one help me about this ? whether I can apply again as Job seeker visa with the Doc "Verpflichtungserklärung”. Do they reject me VISA again?
> Please help out with your valuable suggestions.
> 
> Waiting to hear soon inorder to proceed further
> 
> Thanks


Hi kencyborg

from what I gathered online on the job seeker visa (general requirements: http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3662000/Daten/3351655/jobseeker.pdf) you either need to provide proof of sufficient funds for your stay in Germany or the 'Verpflichtungserklärung' of someone you know who resides in Germany (e.g. a relative) and is willing to cover your costs. Your relative in Germany has to obtain this document at his local 'Einwohnermeldeamt'. 



For more detailed information it's probably better to open a new thread on this subject.

Cheers,
Ines


----------



## subha5355

kencyborg said:


> Hi alll,
> 
> This time also my visa got rejected with same reason which they have mentioned to me at first time. Embassy have rejected other applicants too for those who have applied as Job seeker Visa to Germany.
> 
> But when I checked with one my friend who works in legal department at germany, they informed me to get the document named "Verpflichtungserklärung” (formal obligation letter) by a sponsor who lives in Germany from the local immigration department.
> 
> Can some one help me about this ? whether I can apply again as Job seeker visa with the Doc "Verpflichtungserklärung”. Do they reject me VISA again?
> Please help out with your valuable suggestions.
> 
> Waiting to hear soon inorder to proceed further
> 
> Thanks




Dear Kencyborg

Please open a new thread for this discussion if you don't mind. I'm pretty sure you will get adequate replies from all our senior expat members. Nevertheless, all the best to you and i'm sure you are gonna deal with the situation well after getting some really important info's from our senior expat members. 

Regards 
Subha5355


----------

